# Angel breeding frenzy



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't believe my fish. In my 55 gallon angel (p. Scalare) "grow up" tank, a pair laid eggs on the power head a few days ago. I noticed other angels with tubes out, picked out a pair and put them in another tank. I left the lights on in the 55 and today there are two more plaques of eggs in the same tank. The first pair has wigglers that they moved to the other side of the power head and then to the top of it. The tank now has 8 angels and four albino corys. *Can multiple pairs of angels breed in the same tank or do I need to separate everybody before they kill each other? * The smallest angel in the tanked died last week after swimming funny with a chunk missing from its dorsal. They all guard their eggs and chase others off. But they all come up to eat.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I have 2 pairs of Angels in a 45 gal tank that breed regularly at the same time. But that is alot of pairs in that 55. There is aggression but in my tank, it's like everyone stakes out their claim of the aquarium, and they chase everyone else out of there. Right now I have freeswimmers and wigglers in the same tank. I sometimes think that once one pair spawns, the act it self must release horomones or something in the water, because everyone starts spawning.

I remove what I want to grow out, and leave some with the parents. Other wise, I have had them spawn right away again! 

In your case, I would try and remove any that either have not paired or do not have eggs yet. And just keep a very close eye on that tank for serious aggression. Most aggression I have found rarely gets serious enough to have to remove anyone. 

consider your self lucky! Sounds like you have good parents too! 

What kind of Angels are they? Good luck! 

Kathy


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Most angel pairs need to be separated for full success,
pulling the eggs is one option, but they will "eat" the eggs
under stress, thinking they are protecting them from other
angels. Some of my pairs I've had to go so far as to put 
backing on 3 sides of the tank so they cant even see other
angels. If the tank is large, and the pairs grew up together
you may get away with it, or they may end up beating 
each other to a pulp. Did you consider a tank devidor?
Good luck, SueM


----------



## apple (Jan 30, 2006)

i have 5 angel fish in my 50 gallon tank and i am kind of new at this can anyone show me pictures of maybe eggs or give me sign of breeding?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Ill help any way I can Apple, Angels are my first love.
here's a pair with eggs...
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/Angels/marbleswwigglers1.jpg

One thing to watch for is they will start to bicker with each other, then it will be come rougher as they pair off.
you will notice 2 off to the side and protecting and area.
Then they will start to "clean" what ever it is they have chosen to spawn on, a leaf, slate, heater etc.
The first few times will likely not be successful, sometimes it take them several tries to get it right, just be patient, good parents that raise their own fry are worth their weight in gold (and a lot less work for you)

I have an artical I wrote along time ago on breeding angels, let me see if I can dig it up for you.
Take Care, SueM


----------



## apple (Jan 30, 2006)

suem thank you very much i can send you some pictures of my angel fish if you want to take a look at them?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd love too :smile:


----------



## apple (Jan 30, 2006)

*muh babies*



































































sorry abou tthe picture they arent that good


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Their beautiful !! thanks for a peak.
Looks liek they are young still, you have
a little while to go befor you worry.
Take Care, SueM


----------

